# Name gesucht!



## Iluminator (22 Feb. 2007)

Tach zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen welches Gil auf dem Bild posiert?
Habe es in einem Forum als anzeigebild gefunden (daher leider auch klein).







Hoffe, dass es jemand weiß.

gruß Iliminator


----------



## rise (22 Feb. 2007)

Bitte das nächte Mal sowas in die Requests reinsetzen... Also hier hin...hab das ganze jezt mal verschoben..

zu deiner Frage:Ich weiss au net wer das sein könnte...aber ich guck mal.wenn i was weiss post i es!


----------



## Muli (22 Feb. 2007)

Das Bild ist auch sehr klein und ich vermute, dass du kein größeres von der Dame hast, oder?

Wenn ja, dann teile das bitte mal hier in diesem Thema mit uns.


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Iluminator (23 Feb. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Das Bild ist auch sehr klein und ich vermute, dass du kein größeres von der Dame hast, oder?
> Lieben Gruß, Muli



Hatte ich ja geschrieben:


> Habe es in einem Forum als anzeigebild gefunden (daher leider auch klein



Daher ja auch net größer.
Ist von einem User, der sich nicht wieder per PN auf die Frage gemeldet hat.


----------

